# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Antidepressiva-positieve ervaringen gevraagd!

## allevyn

hoi,
Ik ben nogal erg verbaasd over de (negatieve)verhalen die ik lees. Vroeger was ik een gesloten kind. Op mijn achtiende begonnen mijn depressieve klachten die ik van te voren al had te verergeren slapeloosheid, angst aanvallen. Ben op 19 e verjaardag begonnen met seroxat en na deze periode en tharapie ging het telkens wat beter. 
Inderdaad was ik wel caak moe , maar dat was ik daarvoor ook door mijn depressie. Ik ben af gaan bouwen op mijn 21 e , en daar heb ik lang over gedaan. Zeker twee jaar maar de klachten kwamen weer terug.
Dus besloten om weer te starten in over leg met de Huisarts. En het gaat weer goed met mij, ik heb een super leuke baan als verpleegkundige , ik voetbal 4x per week. 
I, ben eigenlijk gewoon super blij dat het middel bestaat en goed voor mij werkt. Het leven is nu leuk geniet, werk, sport , ga regelmatig uit. 
Ik weet zeker dat ik zonder dit middel geen volwaardig leven zou hebben.

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Allevyn,

Blij ook eens iets positiefs te horen hier over antidepressiva!
Ik gebruik zelf ook al jaren AD en voor mij werkt het ook;ik voel me er veel beter door!
Wat ik héél belangrijk vind in je bericht(en je daarvoor ook enorm wil bedanken)is dat je schreef dat je 2 jaar over het afbouwen hebt gedaan....dat doet me zo'n deugd te horen;de meeste mensen hier bouwen véél te snel en te drastisch af,waardoor ze dus die 'afkick'-klachten krijgen!
Heb jij noemenswaardige 'afkick'-klachten gehad toen je afbouwde?

Ik ben net als jij eens 'afgebouwd',maar mijn klachten kwamen ook terug,dus ik neem ze ook alweer een aantal jaar...ik voel me liever beter mét AD dan slecht zonder AD!

Groetjes Agnes Xx

----------


## krekel

Ik kan me heel goed voorstellen dat er een pak mensen zijn die gelukkig aan afbouwen mogen denken,daar ben ik zeer blij om !!!!!!!  :Wink:  
Maar wat ik hier niet aantref is de mensen die het nu nemen en er misschien ook iets positief over kunnen zeggen en die er beter van zijn en zich er beter mee voelen.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Agnes574

Hier is er al ééntje!

Ik gebruik al een aantal jaren Sipralexa en ik ben er heel goed mee!
Mijn angstaanvallen zijn verminderd,ben niet meer zo vaak down en ik ben een pak rustiger geworden!!
Ik denk nog niet aan afbouwen...laat mij me nog maar even helpen door die Sipralexa  :Wink: 

Verder heb ik in het verleden ook andere AD's gebruikt die minder goed bevielen....het blijft soms zoeken naar de juiste...maar als je de instructies van je arts volgt ivm afbouwen of overschakelen,zou je van geen enkele AD last mogen hebben!!!

Liefs Ag Xx  :Wink:

----------


## snipper

Hoi krekel,

Er zijn inderdaad zat mensen die heel veel baat hebben bij antidepressiva. Mijn broer had zonder die medicijnen denk ik niet meer geleefd! Hij moest een tijdje oa zyprexa gebruiken en daar was hij natuurlijk niet blij mee. Ook had hij last van bijwerkingen zoals heel erg suf zijn. Maar dankzij de medicijnen is hij nu weer zichzelf en gaat het weer goed met hem!
En ik weet van nog een paar mensen dat ze tijdelijk antidepressiva nodig hadden. Ze hebben dit wel zo snel mogelijk afgebouwd, maar pas op het moment dat het van de arts mocht. 
Soms zijn je emotionele problemen te groot om in 1 keer aan te kunnen en je kunt ook een ziekte hebben waardoor je medicijnen nodig hebt. Door medicijnen te gebruiken kun je daarna beter aan je problemen werken en, door bijv. therapie, leren hoe je ermee om moet gaan.

Conclusie: Antidepressiva kan levens redden! 

Groetjes!

----------


## krekel

Bedankt voor de steunende reaktie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Geeft een lichtje in de lange donkere tunnel,dank je :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## bea48

Hallo ,

Ik slik ook al een tijdje dit middel en heb al 2x geprobeerd af te bouwen en ging me dus na een tijdje weer heel vervelend en rot te voelen .
Dus ben ik ook weer begonnen met slikken, en denk nu ik heb dat stofje gewoon nodig mijn hersennen maken het te weinig aan net zo als een suiker patient moet spuiten om hun suikes op peil te houden , slik ik een ad om een stofje op peil te houden .Zo kun je het ook bekijken .

Gr Bea

----------


## Agnes574

Bedankt voor je nuttige post Bea!!!

En je hebt helemaal gelijk!
Beter goed mét dan slecht zonder antidepressiva!!  :Wink: 

Agnes

----------


## Agnes574

En Krekeltje,

Begin jij de 'positieve effecten' van je AD al te merken???
Of heeft het nog even zijn tijd nodig???

Knuf Ag Xx

----------


## krekel

Mens ,ik loop DOOOODMOE.Moest deze morgen om 8u15 op om naar kiné te gaan. Is een hel......
Ik hoop op een wonder dat ik me wat beter begin te voelen.Gisteren angsten en hartkloppingen gehad.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

Dat zijn geen positieve ervaringen hé krekeltje??? hihi...geef het tijd,dat is meestal int begin zo...en het weer kan ook een rol spelen...

Sterkte Xx

----------


## corry

Hier dan nog een dankbare gebruiker van paroxetine, ik slik het al jaaaaaaaaaaren en mijn leven is er enorm door verbetert, ik heb gelukkig weing last van bijwerkingen, misschien wat slaperig maar voor mijn gebruik kwam ik soms nauwelijks mijn bed uit dus dit neem ik graag op de koop toe, aan stoppen denk ik nog lang niet, zeg nooit nooit maar voorlopig gaat het prima zo, ik ben doodsbang om terug te vallen als ik stop.

----------


## krekeltje

corry, herinner je nog de aanvang met je medicijnen???? Moest je lang wachten op resultaat?????
Ik ben gelijk mezelf niet??? Kan dat

----------


## koolstofje

Ik gebruik Remeron 45mg en ben er een stuk vrolijker van geworden, ik gebruik het voor het slapen gaan en slaap er ook nog eens beter door.

----------


## Felice

Nou, ik slik nu bijna 7 jaar seroxat en voel me op zich veel beter dan zonder. Wel slaperiger, en ben ca. 9-10 kilo en gekomen, dat is vervelend. 
Maar ik ben vrolijker, stabieler, kan meer aan.
En ik vind het vervelend dat ik dit middel nodig heb om te leven, maar het geeft mijn leven wel meer kwaliteit.
maar denk ook: ik mis kennelijk de stof serotonine (het zgn. gelukshormoon), mijn hersenen maken dat onvoldoende aan, en ik heb dit stofje nodig.
De vraag blijft: waarom maken mijn hersenen te weinig hier van aan? Is dat ook beïnvloedbaar? Het zou interessant zijn om daar vanuit wetenschappelijke hoek een antwoord op te krijgen. 
Misschien is hier al onderzoek naar gedaan? 
Volgens een homeopate is het nl. zo dat dit zo is. Ik ben benieuwd of iemand hier een antwoord op heeft, c.q. kan vinden op internet??

----------


## Agnes574

Koolstofje,
Heb je met die Remeron45 last van aankomen/afvallen gehad???
Ben erg benieuwd naar je reactie...
Wordt Remeron ook gebruikt als 'slaaphersteller'? Weet je dat?

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## corry

Hallo krekeltje,
Hoe lang slik je paroxetine?
Je moet de eerste weken nog geen resultaat verwachten hoor.
De eerste tijd kan je, je inderdaad wel wat vreemd voelen maar als het goed is gaat dat vanzelf over.
Bij mij begon na ongeveer 4 tot 6 weken de zon weer te schijnen.
Het gaat eigenlijk geleidelijk aan, het is dus niet zo dat je,je van de ene op de andere dag een ander mens voelt.
Ik hoop voor jou op een goed resultaat, sterkte ermee!

----------


## corry

Hallo Agnes,
Wat remeron betreft, mijn jongste zoon (25) slikt sinds een maand of 3 remeron.
Hij werd vrijwel elke ochtend doodziek (braken en zo ) wakker.
Hij was altijd al erg onrustig in zijn slaap maar naarmate hij ouder werdt ,is dat steeds erger geworden. Vermoedelijke oorzaak stress.
Van alles geprobeerd en niets hielp, totdat hij remeron voorgeschreven kreeg.
Hij neemt de tablet s'avonds voor het slapen en is niet een nacht meer onrustig geweest en geen een ochtend meer ziek wakker geworden.
Na 3 jaar tobben eindelijk iets wat echt hielp.
Je kunt wel nagaan hoe bij wij daar mee zijn!
Hij is wel explosief gegroeid, in zijn geval niet zo erg want hij woog nog maar 53 kg. nu na 3 maanden remeron weegt hij 70 kg.
Of dat allemaal aan remeron is te wijten/ danken weet ik niet, zijn eetgedrag is veranderd en hij braakt natuurlijk niet meer.
Al met al heeft hij heel veel baat bij remeron.

----------


## Agnes574

Dank je Corry voor je respons!
Remeron helpt dus idd als 'slaaphersteller'...nu eerst maar eens afwachten/horen hier of er idd gewichtstoename bij komt kijken...want daar zit ik niet echt op te wachten eerlijk gezegd...
Ik ga het actieve bestanddeel ook eens even opzoeken op het net nu...daar kom ik al veel mee te weten verwacht ik..
Ik ben heel blij te horen dat je zoon zo goed is met Remeron!!!! Beter zonder medicatie natuurlijk,maar als het niet anders kan en hij er echt veel baat bij heeft: goed zo  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Remeron: actieve bestanddeel= Mirtazapine.
Mogelijke bijwerkingen: toename eetlust/gewicht..
Hier was ik dus al bang voor...ik ben erg gevoelig voor deze 'bijwerking' helaas...geen Remeron voor mij dus als 'slaaphersteller'...
(geen Remeron,geen Lerivon,geen Trazolan...pfff..)
Mijn zoektocht gaat verder,ik geef niet op!

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## krekeltje

Hallo krekeltje,
Hoe lang slik je paroxetine?

Hoi corry ,ik neem geen paroxetine maar sipralexa!!!!!
Moet er nu wel 2 nemen per dag. Maar tunnel is nog steeds donker hoor na die 4 weken :-((((((

----------


## Agnes574

Volhouden en regelmaat houden krekeltje!!!!
Het gaat beteren....zeker weten!!

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## krekeltje

Dank je voor steun !!!!! Heb gisteren te horen gekregen dat ik werk zou hebben.. maar ik slaap(sliep) over 2 dagen elke dag tot 11u30. Eergisteren ben ik bij *bewegingstherapeut* geweest die mensen met CVS en depressies aanpakt.De nieuwe boodschap voor mij is: om 7u op en om +/- 22u daarin.Nu ondervind ik een ware lijdensweg met elke dag wat vroeger op testaan.Elke dag peuter ik daar 30 min af. Maar is zwaar hoor.En dat in combinatie met die AD's.Voel nu dat ik nog meer zenuwen krijg en prikkelbaarder loop overdag.
Misschien kan ik mijn zenuwen wat overbruggen met een lycanxia of 2 overdag zodat ik wat rustiger loop??

----------


## Agnes574

Wat is Lycanxia krekeltje?

Xx Ag

----------


## koolstofje

> Koolstofje,
> Heb je met die Remeron45 last van aankomen/afvallen gehad???
> Ben erg benieuwd naar je reactie...
> Wordt Remeron ook gebruikt als 'slaaphersteller'? Weet je dat?
> 
> Grtjs Agnes


Op Remeron slaap je erg goed, en ik ben niet aangekomen en ook niet afgevallen. Remeron is ook niet verslavend zoals de pammetjes, ik zou zeker niet zonder willen mijn levensvreugde is erg toe genomen door Remeron;-) En het zijn lekkere sabbels snoepjes  :Stick Out Tongue:  probeer het maar, na 2 maand ga je erg vooruit, beloof ik je;-)

----------


## koolstofje

> Hallo Agnes,
> Wat remeron betreft, mijn jongste zoon (25) slikt sinds een maand of 3 remeron.
> Hij werd vrijwel elke ochtend doodziek (braken en zo ) wakker.
> Hij was altijd al erg onrustig in zijn slaap maar naarmate hij ouder werdt ,is dat steeds erger geworden. Vermoedelijke oorzaak stress.
> Van alles geprobeerd en niets hielp, totdat hij remeron voorgeschreven kreeg.
> Hij neemt de tablet s'avonds voor het slapen en is niet een nacht meer onrustig geweest en geen een ochtend meer ziek wakker geworden.
> Na 3 jaar tobben eindelijk iets wat echt hielp.
> Je kunt wel nagaan hoe bij wij daar mee zijn!
> Hij is wel explosief gegroeid, in zijn geval niet zo erg want hij woog nog maar 53 kg. nu na 3 maanden remeron weegt hij 70 kg.
> ...


Dat aankomen kan zijn omdat of hij ouder word of door het betere en langere slapen (minder calorien verbraden), en omdat de stress minder word, ik heb geen last van aankomen door remeron;-)

----------


## Ekeiram

Ook ik ben op zich wel positief over seroxat. Het heeft mij wel door een paar moeilijke maanden heen geholpen. Alleen heb ik gewoon echt een hekel aan medicijnen en ook door de vele negatieve verhalen over afkicken etc. Dus ben ik nu, na 3 maanden gebruik, ook aan het afbouwen. Ik voel me trouwens ook al veel beter en loop ook bij de psycholoog die mij met mijn problemen helpt, dus ik heb ook de mogelijkheid om af te bouwen.

----------


## Agnes574

Normaal gezien wordt een antidepressiva,zoals bijvoorbeeld Seroxat,toch voorgeschreven voor een behandeling van minimaal 6 maanden om terugval te voorkomen!
Dus ik ben erg benieuwd waarom jij al na 3 maanden gebruik gaat afbouwen?
Ik neem dan ook aan dat jij het niet hebt hoeven nemen voor depressie of angst?
Heel goed dat je bij een psycholoog loopt,die kan je goed begeleiden bij gebruik van dit soort middelen,hopelijk staat hij/zij er achter dat je al afbouwt en heb je een goed en verantwoord afbouwschema gekregen?

----------


## Ekeiram

> Normaal gezien wordt een antidepressiva,zoals bijvoorbeeld Seroxat,toch voorgeschreven voor een behandeling van minimaal 6 maanden om terugval te voorkomen!
> Dus ik ben erg benieuwd waarom jij al na 3 maanden gebruik gaat afbouwen?
> Ik neem dan ook aan dat jij het niet hebt hoeven nemen voor depressie of angst?
> Heel goed dat je bij een psycholoog loopt,die kan je goed begeleiden bij gebruik van dit soort middelen,hopelijk staat hij/zij er achter dat je al afbouwt en heb je een goed en verantwoord afbouwschema gekregen?


Ik heb het wel gekregen tegen een depressie, die veroorzaakt was door mijn sociale fobie. Nu ik weet wat er met me aan de hand is (sociale fobie dus) kan ik daar aan werken en waren die depressieve gevoelens snel weg. En omdat ik me nu al zo goed voel, wil ik zelf graag afbouwen/stoppen omdat ik een hekel aan medicijnen heb. En de huisarts vond het goed, wel snel maar goed.
Ik bouw volgens dit forum wel snel af, van een hele naar een halve elke dag. Maar op een paar afkickverschijnselen na gaat het goed!

----------


## liesbeth

Hallo allemaal. Hier nog een positieve Ad gebruikster. Ik slik al zeker 20 jaar Tryptizol. Een verouderd middel intussen geloof ik. Ik heb er enorme baat bij. Ook ik dacht een paar jaar geleden dat ik wel zonder zou kunnen. Ik gebruik 75 mg. tabletten en de HA zou er 50 van maken. Dat heeft een paar weken geduurd maar toen ging het al mis. Was dolblij dat ik weer met 75 mg. kon verder gaan. Ik dacht dat die AD helemaal niets meer deed ikn mij lichaam. De HA die zei van tevoren al dat ik dat zelf niet meer merkte dat het werkt. Hij kreeg gelijk. Ik voel me prima met de Tryptizol. Een keer zijn we overgestapt naar een nader moderner middel maar dat viel tegen, voelde me heel raar erbij, alsof ik iemand anders werd. Dus slik ik braaf elke dag mijn tablet en vind me er goed bij. Wat mij betreft dus; Leve de AD. Oja, EEN minpuntje dan; Je gevoel word wel wat afgevlakt. Kan niet gemakkelijk huilen bedoel ik ermee te zeggen eigenlijk. het allerbeste iedereen en groetjes van hier.

----------


## Agnes574

Dat is idd waar...bij gebruik van AD worden vaak je emotionele gevoelens wel wat afgevlakt,maar als je je goed en beter voelt bij AD-gebruik dan zonder dan neem ik dat er graag bij!!
Ik ben ook nog steeds blij met mijn Sipralexa...al heb ik die 'emotionele afvlakking' ook en ook een sterk verminderd libido,maar mijn vriend zegt dat hij niets te klagen heeft gelukkig..we doen het meermaals per week;ik zou enkel graag hebben dat ik er zelf nog iets meer van zou kunnen genieten als nu het geval is..ik geniet wel,maar ik merk dat het toch anders is als zonder AD-gebruik...maar zolang we er allebei van genieten is het toch goed hé?!
Ook ik kan minder snel huilen;ik heb het gevoel dat ik door de AD meer opgewassen ben tegen stress-momenten,maar af en toe zou ik toch wel graag eens goed willen kunnen huilen omdat dat ook 'bevrijdend' werkt en dat gaat dus bijna nooit...dat vind ik wel een nadeel van AD...
maar de voordelen overheersen:
Ik ben rustiger en blijf ook rustiger bij een discussie bijv, ik kan beter relativeren, ik ben veel minder gestresst,nerveus en 'opgejaagd'...dus al met al ben ik toch zeer positief over mijn AD!
Ik hoop wél dat ik deze zomer kan gaan minderen van één tablet per dag naar een halve per dag...als ik me daar even goed bij voel des te beter...want ik ben nog steeds van mening: hoe minder chemische troep in mijn lijf, hoe beter!!  :Wink: 

En Ekeiram; sterkte met het afbouwen!! Knap dat je zo'n instelling hebt!!
Hou ons als je wilt op de hoogte hoe het gaat ok?
Ook wanneer je er volledig vanaf bent...of het heel goed gaat of dat je het soms toch mist??? Zo kun je ons ook helpen...
Enkel als je wilt hé...niets moet,alles mag  :Wink:

----------


## jdj

> Hier is er al ééntje!
> 
> Ik gebruik al een aantal jaren Sipralexa en ik ben er heel goed mee!
> Mijn angstaanvallen zijn verminderd,ben niet meer zo vaak down en ik ben een pak rustiger geworden!!
> Ik denk nog niet aan afbouwen...laat mij me nog maar even helpen door die Sipralexa 
> 
> Verder heb ik in het verleden ook andere AD's gebruikt die minder goed bevielen....het blijft soms zoeken naar de juiste...maar als je de instructies van je arts volgt ivm afbouwen of overschakelen,zou je van geen enkele AD last mogen hebben!!!
> 
> Liefs Ag Xx


hoi agnes ik heb ook jaren angstaanvallen ik wil er gewoon echt n keer van af...ben dus overal informatie aant zoeken... ben nog niet helemaal weg wijs hier pas lid..gr jacqie

----------


## Agnes574

Welkom hier Jacqie...hopelijk vind je hier de informatie die je zoekt!!  :Wink: 

Van angstaanvallen kom je helaas niet zomaar één,twee,drie af...maar een gepaste AD kàn je er wel bij helpen!! Zo verhoog je je 'drempel' en mij heeft dat wel degelijk goed geholpen!
Sterkte en succes!!

Ag

----------


## jdj

thanks.... ik zie er wel tegen op hoor om da middel te gaan slikken veel negatiefe verhalen hier...soms ook positief gelukkig.. ik mag van de week ermee starten maar ben zo bang voor bijwerkingen...(de kilos die erbij kunnen komen heb ook te horen gekregen dat ju ff in n dieper gat terecht kan komen de eerste weken....) brengt toch angst mee (vooral da laatste)omdat ju nu de dagen al soms niet meer trekt..slik nu ff oxazepam gelukkig geen bijwerkingen... maar is t zo dat ju van sipralexa minder klachten heb? gr j

----------


## Agnes574

Ik gebruik zelf Sipralexa 10mg en ik moet zeggen dat deze me nauwelijks bijwerkingen heeft gegeven gelukkig! Ook de mensen in mijn omgeving die Sipralexa (juist) gebruiken,melden mij hetzelfde: nauwelijks bijwerkingen en er goed mee zijn!
Let wel op: Ik heb in de loop der jaren al diverse AD's gebruikt en ik weet dat iedere AD individueel weer anders werkt...voor de één werkt de één heel goed en de ander heeft daar bijv helemaal geen baat bij! Zo ook met bijwerkingen!!
Jij,Jacqie,hebt paroxetine voorgeschreven gekregen...als je daarover twijfelt kun je het beste zo snel mogelijk je huisarts contacteren en met hem de eventuele alternatieven en bijwerkingen overlopen!!
Alle AD's werken namelijk weer anders en er zal een reden zijn waarom jij juist die hebt voorgeschreven gekregen!! Vraag naar goede alternatieven!!
Een vriendin van mij heeft pas geleden ook Paroxetine voorgeschreven gekregen en was hier absoluut niet over te spreken: véél bijwerkingen en een slechte reactie erop!!
Zij is terug naar haar arts gegaan en heeft iets anders gekregen,waar ze nu wel redelijk goed mee is!
Maar...in het algemeen geldt toch dat je er rekening mee moet houden dat je klachten eerst toch wel wat verergeren bij aanvang van AD-gebruik..het duurt toch wel enkele weken voor je de positieve effecten ervan gaat merken!!

Ik wens je dan ook veel sterkte en succes Jacqie!!
Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## jdj

hoi hoi....ik slik nu 5 dagen paroxetine ben begonnen met n halfju..weinig klachten ja n beetju misselijk en me maag rommelt.moe maar dat was ik toch al en heb er ook de griep bij.. dus mag niet klagen over de bijverschijnselen...hoop dat t mij n steun in de rug gaat geven over n poos... ik lees ook n boek van roy martini (emotionele evenwicht) staan toch dingetjes in waar mensen wat aan kunnen hebben... gr jacqie laterssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## jessicaanthonio

Voor de angstaanvallen van mij heb ik een cusus "geen paniek"gevolgd..
Die hielp ook goed, en ademhalingscursussen schijnen goed te werken.
Ik ben niet zo een voorstander van ad's, omdat ikzelf veel moeite heb gehad met het er vanaf komen..

----------


## jdj

schreef ik gister nog dat ik weinig last heb van de paraxotine....nou gister na de middag viel onderweg bijna in slaap...voel me vandaag onzettend down...licht in me hoofd als ik sta val ik bijna om van vermoeidheid vanacht 3 uur wakker....zo onrustig als ik weet nie wat...huilerig... je wordt er echt bang van je denkt als ik hier maar niet in blijf hangen..help!!

----------


## jdj

2 dagen verders 2 dagen kei goed geslapen.... hoop dat t zo blijft!! ik hoop dat ik hier positieve dingen kan neerzetten in de toekomst met t slikken van de ad.. vooral voor de mensen die de ad nog moeten gaan slikken... het is al n hele stap om een ad te gaan slikken en als ju nog us leest over de bijverschijnselen die ju kunt(hoeft niet)krijgen durf je t bijna niet te slikken....laterssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben sinds 5 mei AD-vrij!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
JIPPIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ik heb 10 jaar lang AD's geslikt (van het ene merk naar het andere en de laatste jaren Sipralexa) en ik ben er op verbazend korte tijd vanaf!!!
Ik heb niet afgebouwd zoals zou moeten...ben een beetje te snel gegaan,maar na 3 weken een half ipv een hele genomen te hebben en een week om de dag een half (en daar helemaal niets van gemerkt te hebben/geen bijwerkingen of afkickverschijnselen...niets!) ben ik nu sinds maandag AD-vrij...en ik heb nog nergens last van gehad!!
Leve het AD-vrij leven!!

Ik was héél goed met Sipralexa maar ben toch hééééééééééééééééééééél blij dat ik nu zonder AD door het leven kan  :Wink: 

Jdj,ik hoop dat jij ondertussen héél tevreden bent over je AD  :Wink:

----------


## jdj

hoi agnes...fijn voor ju zeg dat ju van de ad af bent gefeli jo...... gelukkig weer n positief ervaring....ik ben nu 2 maanden aan t slikken en moet zeggen begint te werken..slaap goed...kan meer dingen aan...verders geen klachten meer....voel me echt stukken beter... hoop dat t zo blijft heerlijk hoor... maar echt kei goed van ju zonder ad door t leven te gaan....en ju voelt ju eigen er ook nog goed bij goed hoor...... gr jdj

----------


## Agnes574

Ja,ik voel me super!!
Jij,jdj,ook gefeliciteerd dat het zo goed met je gaat nu!!
Houden zo!!

Xx

----------


## jessicaanthonio

voor positieve ervaring met stoppen, zie "hoe lang duurt de afkickperiode"
Gaat goed met me  :Wink:

----------


## fe1975je

Hallo allemaal,

Sinds een half jaar slik ik na jaren me depressief te hebben gevoeld en diverse therapieën te hebben gevolgd op aanraden van mijn huisarts Sertraline.
Ze heeft me wel behoorlijk moeten overhalen, want ik ben eigenlijk enorm tegen AD's. Dit omdat ik altijd denk dat de oplossing niet in een pilletje zit. Helaas moet ik toegeven dat de oplossing voor mij toch in dit pilletje te vinden is. Ik voel me sinds een hele lange tijd zoveel beter... Ben blij dat ik er toch mee ben begonnen. Weinig bijwerkingen, alleen de eerste paar weken, maar die waren snel verdwenen. Mijn kwaliteit van leven is hier door absoluut verbeterd.
Denk zeker niet dat het voor iedereen een oplossing is, maar in mijn geval dus wel. Nu denk ik: was ik er nou toch maar eerder mee begonnen.

----------


## Elyse

Hoi,
Ook ik slik sinds een jaar op tien antidepresiva. Heb eerst drie jaar intensieve therapie gevolgd, ben er erg veel door veranderd en het is fijn om te gaan begrijpen waarom je sommige dingen doet en leert anders met zaken om te gaan, maar mijn angsten bleven toch overheersen. Kreeg toen anafranil voorgeschreven. Stond een telefoonnr in wat je kon bellen, je kreeg dan een ervaringsdeskundige aan de lijn. Die heb ik de eerste tijd dagelijks gebeld omdat ik mijn medicijn niet durfde slikken vanwege bijwerkingen en die mensen hebben er elke dag voor gezorgd dat ik een glas water en mijn pilletje pakte en het innam. Je bent straks niet meer bang werd steeds gezegd en daar ging ik voor. Anafranil kon je krijgen per tien miligram en ik heb ze net zo lang op mogen bouwen tot ik merkte dat mijn angsten niet meer doorkwamen. Vond het een wondermiddel echt waar. Het hielp geweldig. Na een aantal jaar ben ik overgegaan op zoloft omdat dat een wat nieuwer middel was en minder bijwerkingen had. Nooit meer zon angst terug gehad als voor gebruik van medicijnen maar anafranil werkte toch beter. Ben wel vaak down en erg moe, heb ook het idee dat het wel tegen mijn angst werkt maar niet zo goed tegen depressie. Hoewel de depressie natuurlijk ook een stuk minder werd doordat ik geen angst meer had. Stond voorheen dagelijks doodsangsten uit en wou niet meer verder. Beheerste heel mijn leven. 
Ben sinds een week weer aan een andere antidepresiva, heel benieuwd wat die voor me gaat doen. Geeft deze niet veel verbetering dan ga ik toch vragen of ik weer aan de anafranil kan. 
Kort samengevat ben ik erg blij met mijn medicijnen, het is gewoon ongelooflijk hoe mijn angsten verminderd zijn. Maar anafranil blijft mijn wondermiddel. Mensen met angst vooral doorzetten, ondanks angstige momenten als je net aan een middel begint, want als het net zo werkt als bij mij, weet je niet wat je meemaakt. Maar hou vol, minimaal een paar maanden, anders weet je nooit wat het voor jou gedaan zou hebben

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Fe1975je en Elyse, 

Blij om te horen dat jullie je postieve ervaringen hier delen! Die zijn er zeker nodig! Bij jullie is het zeker een stofje, wat jullie lichaam niet zelf aanmaakt en dus mist om depressie en angsten te voorkomen. 

Voor Fe1975, 
Je schrijft, dat je HA beoorlijk heeft mogen overhalen en dat je nu denkt was je er maar eerder aan begonnen.
Je kan nu tegen jezelf zeggen dat je het hebt geprobeerd zonder, voor jezelf bent opgekomen, om er niet gelijk aan te beginnen! Dat lukt niet iedereen met een depressie, wees daar maar TROTS op! Nu kan je ook nog zeggen dat je je grenzen hebt kunnen verleggen, om het voor jezelf te verbeteren. Ennn met resultaat! Ik vroeg me af of je bedoeling is om naast je AD ook therapie te volgem?
Ik ben ook niet iemand die oplossing in een "pilletje" ziet, ik heb het ook geprobeerd met en zonder AD. Ik ben nu zonder AD, maar niet zonder een "pilletje", een tijdje na het stoppen met de AD ben ik weer begonnen met de Bach Bloesem druppels. Dit zijn natuurlijke druppels gemengd met water bevorderd voor je geestelijke gesteldheid. Hoewel dit niet wettenschappelijk is bewezen, werkt dit bij mij wel. Het is voor mij echt een steun naast de therapie. Mijn KNO-arts heeft me hier 2 jaar geleden op gewezen en ben haar hier nog steeds dankbaar voor! 

Voor Elyse, 
Mag ik vragen welke AD je nu sinds een week gebruikt? 
Je schrijft dat je ongeveer 10 jaar AD slikt. Ik was nieuwsgierig of je Anafranil als eerste kreeg voorgeschreven? Meestal is het namelijk een kwestie van zoeken naar de juiste AD. 
Voor jou wil ook graag me complimenten uitdelen dat je ook in therapie bent gegaan om te werken aan je depressie en angsten naast de AD!!
Dat telefoonnummer wat je kon bellen, heb je zoiets ook gevonden bij de Zoloft? Ik heb daar nog nooit van gehoord, en vind het een super initatief! 

Knuffel, 
petra

----------


## fe1975je

Hoi Petra,

Ik volg op dit moment geen therapie meer, maar heb jarenlang diverse therapiën gevolgd. Ook ivm een eetprobleem... Dat heb ik op dit moment redelijk in de hand, hoewel het nooit helemaal voor 100% uit mijn systeem is verdwenen... Maar ben al blij hoe het nu gaat, het is leefbaar zeg maar. 
Wat je schrijft klopt, mijn huisarts zegt ook dat ik het stofje serotonine niet goed kan aanmaken in mijn hersenen. Toen ze dat zei: dacht ik ok, hier kan ik zelf niets aan doen. Dus dan toch maar aan de AD's. Ik vond het overigens ook heel erg moeilijk om ermee te starten door alle bijwerkingen die in de bijsluiter vermeld stonden. De tabletten lagen al ruim een week in huis voor ik het eerste tabletje in mijn mond durfde te steken hahaha...

Groetjes,
Fem

----------


## larmer

Hoi,

Ik heb ook zeer positieve ervaringen met paraxotine, 1 x daags 20 mg.
Ik heb een prachtig leven, maar ik kon het zo niet ervaren. Dit zorgde voor een ongelofelijke strijd in mijn hoofd. Waarom lukt het niet om gewoon te genieten van alles. Ik werkte heel hard aan mijn gemoedstoestand, maar ik kreeg het niet voor elkaar om me goed te voelen. Ik wilde heel graag weg, rust en ging me steeds vaker terug trekken. Verder nergens zin in, op zien tegen van alles, moe, moe en moe. Vooral het verlangen naar rust nam de overhand. Laat me even....Tja .... dat kan ook niet als moeder van 2 jonge kinderen. De medicatie heeft mijn gevoel en verstand ook weer in balans gebracht, waardoor ik weer wat evenwichtiger ben en alles weer aankan. 
Ik heb geen grote gedragsverandering meegemaakt...hier was ik heel bang voor... Het troost me soms dat ik me nog steeds rot en verdrietig kan voelen, dat dit dus niet is afgevlakt zeg maar. Ik ben hoog gevoelig, maar door de medicatie kan ik wat meer langs me heen laten gaan en afstand nemen van gevoelens van anderen...of er beter mee om gaan. 
Dus wat mij betreft ben ik ook heeeel blij met de medicatie.

Een nadeel van de ad momenteel is het heftige dromen. Zie mijn topic.


Gr Larmer...

----------


## Elyse

Petra
Ja ik ben begonnen met anafranil en dat werkt dus perfect. Bleef wel last houden van bijwerkingen, weet niet eens meer welke, dus het viel wel mee denk, heb me die tijd dat ik het slikte op mijn best gevoeld. Maar toch overgegaan op een wat nieuwer middel, dus zoloft. En nu op advies van de arts omdat ik zo vreselijk moe blijf en toch behoorlijk down cymbalta, zou iets activerends inzitten. Proberen waard vind ik. Maar mocht ik me er niet fijn bijvoelen vraag ik of ik terug mijn allereerste middel weer mag gaan gebruiken.
Ik slik ze trouwens omdat ik emetofobie heb, dat is braakangst. Vandaar dat ik als de dood was om aan ad te beginnen en met een zeer lage dosering, heel langzaam heb opgebouwd. Kreeg heel toevallig, want had op het moment dat ik met medicijnen begon nog maar een keer over nog iemand met een braakfobie gehoord, iemand aan de telefoon met dezelfde fobie. Kon niet beter natuurlijk. Heb net in mijn bijsluiter gekeken, dat telefoonnummer staat er niet in. Geloof dat het het nummer was van de fobieclub. Ik weet het niet meer. Zij hebben mij toen enorm geholpen, inderdaad een geweldig initiatief

----------


## anoek

ik heb symbaltha. 60 mg. nu werkt het goed, het was wennen duurde lang voordat het goed werkte,
ik voel me eigelijk fantastisch, maar werk ook hard aan mezelf, anders helpt geen medicijn.
Wat fijn is.. je groeit er absoluurt niet van!!

----------


## Sakima

Ik gebruik het ook en ik ben blij dat ik het gebruik. De eerste 2 weken waren niet zo leuk, maar daarna begon ik wel degelijk positieve effecten te merken. Ik kan weer lekker slapen. Geniet weer meer van het leven. Samen met de psych aan het werk zijn, zonder er dagen slapeloze nachten van te krijgen. Ik heb in mijn geval, niet het idee afgevlakt te zijn, maar misschien gebruik ik het nog niet lang genoeg. Nu inmiddels 3 maanden.

----------


## anoek

Hallo Krekeltje,
Sinds een half jaar gebruik ik symbaltha.
ik voel me er erg goed op.
De eerste weken waren niet bepaald leuk te noemen.
eerste maanden vond ik het ook niet werken

Nu werkt het heel goed, ik ben niet aangekomen, dat gebeurd niet met Symbaltha.
Ik voel me heel goed.
Ik moet wel zeggen dat ik erg hard aan mezelf werk.

Sterkte

----------


## frizzel

maandag as. ga ik beginnen met triptyzol 25 mg en ik hoop dat het me gaat helpen ik heb namelijk add en heb daarbij chronische depressieve klachten. ik vind het best spannend en het zal moeten blijken of het gaat helpen.
ik hoop dat het positief uit zal vallen. 
gr. frizzel

----------


## essie79

Ik ben ook blij dat de antidip bestaat, al vind ik het wel een heel gezoek wat helpt en welke dosis. Een tijdje geleden slikte in 30mg seroxat en voor dat ik naar bed ging slikte ik 5mg melatonine. Dit bleek de ultime combi voor mij te zijn. Maar helaas omdat ik zwanger wil worden moest ik stoppen met de melatonine en nu is mijn lichaam weer helemaal van slag, voel me weer erg depri. Van de dokter mocht ik naar 40mg seroxat maar tot nu toe merk ik geen verschil. Was ik maar nooit met de melatonine gestopt. Nu ga ik met de dokter overleggen hoe ik nu verder moet. 

gr, Esther

----------


## Judith

Ook mijn leven is aanzienlijk verbeterd na het starten van AD, seroxat (paroxetine), ik kan het leven veel beter aan, geen paniekaanvallen meer, en geen gepieker, alles is wat vlakker geworden, behalve mijn buik, ha ha ha , ben wel 20 kilo aangekomen helaas, vind ik héél erg  :Frown:  ook heb ik bijna geen migraine meer sinds ik AD slik.

----------


## essie79

He Judith,

Nu ik zo je stukje lees: Ik heb jaren hoofdpijn gehad, als kind zijnde al.Toen ik de antidip ging slikken had ik het nog zelden. Wat een bevrijding was dat. Ook had ik last van een evenwichtstoornis en die is ook aanzienlijk minder geworden. Heeft heeft mij dus op meerdere vlakken geholpen.

----------


## corine duijn

Aangezien ik al vier jaar last heb van hyperventilatie, ademhalingstherapieen gedaan heb en alles wat je kan bedenken loop ik nu bij een psycholoog die mij aanraad om met AD te beginnen. De hyperventilatie beheerst mijn hele leven aangezien ik er mee op sta en mee naar bed ga. Ik zie op tegen alle uitjes die ik heb.. ik wil zo graag weer normaal kunnen leven. Mijn psycholoog had het over Prozac, heeft iemand hier ervaring mee? Sterkte allemaal.

----------


## essie79

Hoi Corine,

Ja, ik heb ervaring met prozac en voor mij waren die niet best, zo erg zelfs dat ik ermee moest stoppen. Ik heb er heel veel slechte ervaringen over gehoord en dit middel wordt ook vaak besproken in documantaires ed. Ik wil je niet bang maken maar persoonlijk zou ik vragen om een ander middel. Zelf slikte ik cipramil maar na een aantal keer stoppen en beginnen werkte het niet meer. Nu zit ik aan de seroxat en ik weet niet wat me overkomt. Ik ben in 20 jaar depressie nog nooit zo vrolijk geweest. In het begin slikte ik het samen met melatonine en dat was de goede combi voor mij. Helaas mag je dat niet slikken als je zwanger wilt worden. Maar ondanks de moeiheid heb ik nu wel meer energie omdat ik wel dingen veel meer zie zitten. 
Ik hoop dat jij ook een middel vind wat goed bij je past. 

gr, Esther

----------


## Tess71

Hallo dames,

Na ruim 13 jaar ben ik sinds een week gestopt met efexor XR 150 mg (zie topic) op advies van het AMC.
6 dagen 75 mg eraf en de 7e dag helemaal gestopt met de efexor en meteen dezelfde dag begonnen met Citalopram 20 mg.
Tot nu toe vallen de ontwenning verschijnselen mij erg mee, wel wat last maar niet zoveel als ik verwacht had.
Slik nu 2 dagen Citalopram en tot nu toe vallen de bijwerkingen mij erg mee.
Hopelijk blijf ik een beetje bespaard.......Ga wel twijfelen of ik het dan echt nodig heb!

Wat mij wel erg opvalt aan bepaalde reacties over bepaalde AD b.v Prozac dat daar zo heftig op gereageerd wordt. Elk lichaam heeft andere behoeftes, de een krijgt het voor een depressie en weer een ander voor dwang en weer een ander voor paniek/angst.
Zo sluiten bepaalde AD's gewoon beter aan op wat er met je aan de hand is.

De bijwerkingen zijn natuurlijk niet leuk, maar de reden waarvoor we ze innemen zijn veel erger. En als dat resulteert in een stabieler leven......moeten we toch even door de zure appel heen bijten!



Ik ben blij dat het bestaat en dat we gelukkig een keuze hebben!

bedankt voor de positieve reacties over AD.

Groetjes,
Tess

----------


## Ilse34

Hoi hoi,

Mag ik vragen waarom sommige zo lang de AD blijven slikken?
is dat omdat men hervallen is?

Liefs
Ilse

----------


## Tess71

Hallo Sleepy,

In mijn geval heb ik al eerder afgebouwd van de Efexor( in 8 maanden van 75 mg naar 37.5 mg en daarna ging het helaas toch weer mis!

En nu naar 13 jaar efexor worden de slechte periodes steeds langer, vandaar de switch naar Citalopram. Hopelijk werkt dit voor mij beter!

groetjes,
Tess

----------


## Ilse34

bedankt voor je antwoord.

Veel succes met de citalopram.


groetjes
Ilse

----------


## Tess71

Graag gedaan!

ben nu sinds afgelopen vrijdag helemaal gestopt met de efexor en ook meteen weer begonnen met Citalopram, dacht dat ik een beetje bespaard zou blijven van de bijwerkingen. Heb wel wat last van de bekende bijverschijnselen maar had het erger verwacht.
Tot gisterenavond, zware paniekaanval ik was helemaal van de kaart.........In tijden niet zo een aanval meer gehad!
Ik blijf positief maar jeetje wat voel ik me rot op dit moment!

Moest dit even kwijt lieve mensen!

----------


## katje45

Hoi Tess,

Vervelend die paniek aanval. Hoop dat de Citalopram snel werkt zodat de paniek aanvallen verleden tijd zijn.

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Sleepy, 

Sommige mensen blijven zolang Ad slikken, simpel weg omdat er een stofje in hun lichaam niet word aangemaakt (of onvoldoende) wat AD wel kan geven. 
Het kan ook zijn dat een lang en intensief behandelplan heeft, waarbij medicatie nodig is, denk hierbij aan schizofrenie, ptss. 
Daarbij is het ook nodig om Ad's een langere tijd te nemen, om het goed zijn werk te laten doen (min. 6 maanden bij goed resultaat). 

Groetjes, 
petra

----------


## Ilse34

Inderdaad men huisarts zegt me ook dat ik minstens een jaar de pillen moet nemen.
Men psychiater zegt 3 jaar.. daarom dat ik me dat afvroeg.

O dat is niet fijn Tess, ik had in het begin dat ik de AD nam ook zware paniekaanvallen, bibberen, wenen, hyperventileren, gelukkig is dat voorbij nu.
Hopelijk zijn de bijwerkingen snel over.

Groetjes
Ilse

----------


## Tess71

bedankt Katje, dat hoop ik ook......Wat kan een mens onzeker worden en gaan twijfelen. Heel erg vermoeiend! Maar ik heb gelukkig wel Bromazepam om het een beetje te onderdrukken, alleen moet ik daar heel voorzichtig mee zijn ik heb namelijk een medicijn verslaving gehad en ben daar ook voor opgenomen geweest in de Jellinekkliniek.

Ilse hoelang heb je last gehad van de bijwerkingen en hoe gaat het nu met je?

Ik heb nu voornamelijk last dat ik heel emotioneel ben, veel moet plassen, bibberig, kramp in het buikje en natuurlijk de paniek/angst.Ik dacht het valt wel mee maar sinds gisteren is het goed mis!

Dames bedankt voor jullie reply!

----------


## Ilse34

Hoi Tess,

Ik gebruikte in de begin periode ook bromozepam. Dat helpt inderdaad wel wat.
Ik ben ook nogal verslavingsgevoelig en ben daar na twee weken toch mee kunnen stoppen mede doordat de AD toen zijn werk al wel wat deed.

De ergste bijwerkingen waren na een week of drie voorbij maar ik ben nogal gevoelig voor medicijnen dus dat wil zeker niet zeggen dat het bij jou zo lang duurt.

Momenteel gaat het wel goed met me. Ik ben vrij actief. Nog amper last van hyperventilatie, paniek, maar zit nu met een lastige angst ten opzichte van men werk. 

Ik ben ook mindfulness aan t doen. Een soort van meditatie. Volgens men psycholoog zou dat ook helpen. Ik word er wel rustig van.
Doet er iemand van jullie ook aan meditatie? Yoga? relaxatie oefeningen of dergelijke?

groetjes
Ilse

----------


## Tess71

Beste Ilse,

Ik heb bromazepam een jaartje of tien geslikt begonnen met 1 tabletje per dag en op een gegeven moment zat ik ongeveer op 7/8 tabletten op een dag! Het medicijn ging zich tegen mij keren en ik had er steeds meer van nodig.
Ik heb ook afgesproken met de behandelende arts van AMC dat ik er niet meer dan 2 per dag slik tot ik het ergste achter de rug heb.

Heel erg herkenbaar de angst op je werk, Oktober 2008 ging het bij mij mis op mijn werk met als resultaat dat ik in de ziektewet ben beland met als gevolg dat mijn jaar contract niet werd verlengd.
Heel vervelend voor je en hoe los je dat op tijdens je werk? Hoe ga je naar je werk met het openbaarvervoer of de auto? Hou je dit wel vol?

Ik loop sinds december 2008 bij een manueel therapeut echt een heel fijn persoon, kan ik ook goed mee praten en hij heeft mijn hele lijf van top tot teen los weten te maken.
En ik kan je vertellen dat dit lijf helemaal op slot zat!

verder vind ik het heel moeilijk om mij te ontspannen, misschien inderdaad een idee om een keertje Yoga of meditatie uit te proberen!

Groetjes
Tess

----------


## Ilse34

Hallo Tess,

Hoe gaat het vandaag met je?

Ik krijg ook massage van een kinesist. Vooral men schouders en nek blijken telkens vast te zitten. Doet me erg goed. 

Ik ben momenteel nog niet aan t werk. Vanaf de 15 ga ik terug. Ik ben reeds thuis sinds begin april. Ik vrees dat ik de dag dat ik terug moet wel angstig zal zijn maar daar moet ik even door. Het is allemaal niet zo erg als het lijkt... maar tijdens een angstaanval kan ik dat niet relativeren.. Daarom dat ik ook wat rust tracht te vinden in het mediteren. 

Een zonnige dag toegewenst
groetjes
iLSE

----------


## Tess71

Hoi Ilse,

Ik begrijp precies wat je bedoeld, zodra de angst de boel over neemt ben je nergens meer!
Ik probeer het wel eens aan mensen uit te leggen die vragen wat er nou precies aan de hand met me is, de ene helft van mijn hersens weet precies wat er aan de hand is maar aan de andere kant zit de angst en als die kant de overhand krijgt gaat het mis.
Mensen met suiker hebben insuline nodig om het te reguleren en ik heb daar de ad voor nodig.
Moet wel zeggen dat ik het soms heel vermoeiend vind om het uit te leggen, zeker als je het al tig keer gedaan hebt.

Ilse heb je wel eens aan cognitieve gedragstherapie gedacht? Dit hebben ze bij mij in het AMC namelijk ook voorgesteld, het schijnt goed te werken bij angst patienten.

De geest is een heel complex iets, maar als je leert de dingen beter te relativeren geloof ik wel dat je de angsten veel beter op kan vangen.

Doe het wel rustig aan wat je werk betreft, uit eigen ervaring ben ik veel te lang met alles doorgegaan. Met alle gevolgen van dien!
Je gezondheid is het allerbelangrijkste wat je hebt, luister maar naar je lichaam en probeer je niet teveel aan te trekken over wat mensen hierover hebben te zeggen!

Gelukkig na 2 zware dagen heb ik nu een iets mildere dag  :Smile: 

Jij ook een hele fijne dag gewenst!

----------


## Ilse34

Mooi uitgedrukt hoe de angst precies werkt.
Maar toch als je het niet hebt of gehad hebt is het heel moeilijk te begrijpen voor mensen. 
Hoe gaat het ondertussen met je?
Ik heb twee leuke dagen achter de rug. OP stap gaan met men vrienden. (afleiding) doet me wel erg goed om niet met men angsten bezig te zijn.
het geeft me ook kracht om weer te gaan werken. 

Veel succes nog!

----------


## Tess71

Klopt, ik vind het zelf al heel erg lastig hoe complex dit is!

Het gaat redelijk op dit moment, gisteren in de namiddag tot een uurtje of 20.00 heb ik het even lastig gehad. Maar daarna ging het wel weer, zelfs 1 glaasje rosé gedronken dat vind ik heerlijk met dit weer  :Wink: 

Ik hoop dat als de warmte wat minder is ik weer een keertje naar buiten kan, zit al 2 weken binnen.
Maar dat komt omdat ik nog geen vertrouwen heb in de citalopram, heb het gevoel alsof ik mijn vangnet kwijt ben, raar eigenlijk want de Efexor deed het ook niet meer voor mij! 

oh oh ik weet het allemaal zo goed waarom dan toch zo complex!

Heerlijk Ilse dat het goed met je gaat en dat je lekker geniet met vrienden, zo hoort het ook daar krijg je weer positieve energie van!
Maak je er vandaag ook weer een heerlijke dag van!

Liefs,
Tess

----------


## Ilse34

Dat drinken dat gaat niet zo goed hier op de AD.
Gisteren heb ik twee sangria's gedronken en vandaag weer erg misselijk, ook het gevoel dat ik ga flauw vallen.. De week hiervoor net hetzelfde na twee mojito's. 
Voor de rest gaat het in men hoofd wel goed. 

HOpelijk heb je ook wat van je dag kunnen genieten..
Voor mij hoeft het ook niet zo warm te zijn. pffff ah!

Liefs
Ilse

----------


## Agnes574

Hihi....drank en AD's zijn idd niet écht goede vriendjes  :Wink: 
Als je eenmaal héél goed aan je AD gewend bent,gaat dat meestal beter gelukkig  :Smile: 

En hier nog een aansluiter...tes té...doef,benauwd(ik word daar depri van,ik kan dan gewoon niets): 
Waar blijven die verkoelende regen/onweersbuien????  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Confused: 

Xx Ag

----------


## Tess71

Ha die Ilse, goh wat vervelend dat je niet goed reageert op een lekker drankje!
Maar als je het er voor over hebt de volgende dag, kan het toch op dat moment ook heel ontspannend werken.
Gelukkig reageer ik er wel goed op, maar ik drink dan ook geen vat leeg hoor Hi Hi.

Dit is echt veel te warm, ik zit voor de ventilator kan zo wel in mijn bloten kont gaan zitten :Wink: 
Gelukkig kan dat ook! ha ha 

gelukkig wordt het van de week weer wat koeler en gaat Tess weer een keertje koffie drinken op het terras.

Fijne avond dames.

----------


## Ilse34

Fijn dat we zo onze ervaringen kunnen delen met elkaar.
Delen = helen zeggen ze wel eens maar dat is echt zo!!
Thanks lady's.
Ik ben s morgens het eerste uur altijd erg slecht gezind heeft nog iemand daar last van... ik ben al maar begonnen met dan niet teveel te bellen, sms'en of mailen want grrrr.
Daarnet een mailtje naar men baas gestuurd dat ik binnenkort weer kom werken!
Hoe gaat het met jullie vandaag?

----------


## Tess71

Ja heerlijk dat je herkenning vindt, en als je een dip hebt en iemand geeft goed advies of een luisterend oor daar knapt een mens toch weer wat van op. Ik zelf vind het ook erg fijn als ik iemand even een hart onder de riem kan steken!
en daar doen we het toch uiteindelijk voor! 

Ik heb geen opstart probleempjes, wel kan het zo zijn dat ik na een paar uur dat ik opgestaan ben weer even een dip krijg, zeker met dit weer.....puf puf hijg.
Maaaaar er is regen in aantocht...........heerlijk afkoeling :Smile: 

Goed dat je weer aan het werk gaat, wanneer ga je weer beginnen?
Alleen moet je wel oppassen dat je niet heel erg gaat stressen omdat je nu weer de eerste stap hebt gezet, anders ben je tegen die tijd weer helemaal gesloopt en dat is de bedoeling natuurlijk niet.
Zoek maar lekker afleiding bij je vrienden dat heeft je tot nu toe goed gedaan!

Ik moet zeggen dat ik het idee heb dat het elke dag wat beter gaat, duimen dat deze trend zich voortzet!

Jij ook bedankt voor het delen van je ervaringen....

veel liefs

Tess

----------


## kaatjekakel

Mag ik ook nog even aansluiten door te zeggen dat ik het fijn vind dat ik mijn verhaal hier neer kan zetten? Jullie weten tenminste waar ik het over heb, als ik mopper over de bijwerkingen. Fijn dat je denkt dat het beter gaat, Tess. En Sleepy, succes op je werk.

Groet,
Kakel

----------


## Tess71

Tuurlijk Kaatje, alleen maar leuk dat jij het ook zo ervaart.

Jij ook bedankt :Wink:

----------


## Tess71

Dames, hier een link naar het Tros Radarforum gaat over het gebruik en de ervaringen met Citalopram. Lees heel veel positieve reacties over de citalopram.
Geeft de burger weer wat moed :Wink: 

http://forum.trosradar.nl/viewtopic....292&start=2010

----------


## gerard1977

Ten gevolge van de inname van antidepressieva kunnen seksuele problemen ontstaan waardoor de intimiteit tussen de partners veel minder wordt. Veelal wordt de antidepressieva continu ingenomen zonder erbij stil te staan dat er met de behandelend arts overlegd kan worden aangaande deze bijwerking. Andere antibiotica resulteren namelijk in een weer verbeterde seksualiteit. 

Lees hier verder over: *Seksuele problemen door antidepressiva*

----------


## boksken

Hallo, ik neem nu zo'n 3 maand prozac 20 mg, ik voelde me een tijdje goed daarmee maar zo'n 14 dagen geleden heb ik enorm last van vermoeidheid gekregen. Slapen 's nachts zonder slaappil en overdag ook nog es paar uur slapen. Na overleg met mijn psychiater vanaf vandaag overgegaan naar 40 mg prozac hier nog iemand ervaring mee? Moet wel zeggen over het algemeen voelde ik me wel goed met de prozac en heb ik geen bijwerkingen.

----------


## MartinGroningen

Ik heb zeker positieve ervaring gehad , toen ik echt op het randje van me leven stond . ben ik begonnen met AD's. Uiteindelijk voor de Citalopram gegaan , het bracht mij weer helemaal er boven op . De eerste 3 dagen toen ik het nam , voelde ik mij explosief , enorme druk op de ogen en kon geen oog dicht doen... in combinatie met wat slaappillen ging het wel goed. toen het medicijn goed ingewerkt was paar week later , voelde ik me heerlijk . Geen angsten meer, durfde overal weer heen te gaan en had er ook echt plezier in. me gemoedstoestand was weer zeer positief . 

Ben inmiddels alweer gestopt met het gebruik , merk nu dat ik fulltime aan het werk bent soms wel even lastige uren meemaak. Ook heb ik het gevoel dat ik weer een klein beetje paniekerig ben in drukke ruimte's. één ding weet ik gewoon dat ik iets achter de hand hebt wat werkt. Ik zou het zo weer gebruiken , is ook wel fijn dat je ergens op terug kan vallen.

----------


## Jeroen1964

Mooie vraag over Positieve Ervaringen over Antidepressiva (AD), dat is ook net zoiets als aan cokegebruikers vragen over positieve ervaringen, AD zijn drugs en doen het volgende. (van Wikipedia)

Antidepressiva beïnvloeden de overdracht van prikkels tussen zenuwcellen door neurotransmitters, ook wel de neurotransmissie genoemd. De meeste antidepressiva zijn neurotransmitteragonisten die de beschikbaarheid van serotonine en/of noradrenaline in de hersenen verhogen. Na verloop van tijd treedt er bij depressies vaak een aanzienlijke verbetering op: patiënten krijgen weer meer plezier in het leven en de belangstelling voor de omgeving neemt toe. In het algemeen treedt het gewenste effect pas na twee tot vier weken op.
Het is niet bekend hoe de anti-depressieve werking ontstaat. Recenter onderzoek laat zien dat de werking ook verband houdt met de afname van het aantal receptoren of de aanmaak van groeifactoren (met name BDNF), waardoor het neuron meer verbindingen maakt met andere neuronen. Tevens is inmiddels bekend dat depressie samenhangt met een verstoorde reactie op stress. Een belangrijke rol hierbij speelt het hormoon corticotrophin releasing hormone (CRH).

Einde citaat.

AD speelt dus met ondermeer met je neurotransmittors maar ook met je hormonale systeem.

Weer van wikipedia;

Alleen effectief bij zeer ernstige depressie[bewerken]

In januari 2008 meldden Amerikaanse onderzoekers, Turner en collega's, dat de effectiviteit van 12 antidepressiva overdreven was, omdat studies met negatieve of twijfelachtige resultaten niet gepubliceerd zijn.[13]
Een meta-analyse, door Kirsch en collega's, van circa 50 studies op basis van gegevens die aan de FDA waren geleverd betreffende de nieuwe-generatie antidepressiva fluoxetine, venlafaxine, nefazodone, en paroxetine, concludeerde dat deze middelen geen significante klinische verbeteringen veroorzaken bij patiënten met matige tot zeer ernstige depressie. Alleen bij de zwaarst depressieve patiënten worden significante klinische verbeteringen gevonden. Volgens de onderzoekers kan dit worden toegeschreven aan een verminderde gevoeligheid voor het placebo-effect van deze groep, in plaats van aan een grotere gevoeligheid voor de medicatie. Op basis van deze resultaten concluderen de onderzoekers dat er weinig reden is om nieuwe-generatie antidepressiva voor te schrijven aan depressieve patiënten, uitgezonderd in de allerzwaarste gevallen of wanneer alternatieve behandelmethoden ineffectief zijn gebleken.[14]

Einde citaat.

Naast deze onderzoeken was er afgelopen jaar een interview met een topman van GlaxoKlineSmith, die toegaaf dat AD's maar bij 30% van de patiënten aansloeg, 70% heeft er dus niets aan, maar fijn als je er door geholpen wordt natuurlijk, de volle 100% schijnt wel bijwerkingen te hebben, dat is dan weer minder in mijn optiek.

Al met al is er niets mis mee om mensen tijdelijk te drogeren om problemen bespreekbaar te krijgen en op te lossen, maar laat dat alsjeblieft tijdelijk blijven en geen constant karakter krijgen zoals er nu ca. 1.000.000 mensen op AD zijn in Nederland, de farmaceuten verdienen zo wel erg veel.

----------


## Flogiston

Antidepressiva zijn in veel gevallen loeiharde noodzaak. Dat kun je jammer vinden, maar het is niet anders.

Zoals hierboven al te lezen is, zijn er veel mensen die dat erkennen en die getuigen van hun positieve ervaringen met antidepressiva. Ook ik heb in mijn kennissenkring mensen die nog leven - dankzij de antidepressiva.

In de meeste gevallen is het wel zaak bijtijds de onderliggende oorzaak aan te pakken en de antidepressiva af te bouwen.

Echter, dat geldt _in de meeste gevallen_. Er zijn mensen bij wie afbouwen niet mogelijk is, en bij wie een andere oplossing ook niet werkt. Of dat nu door een genetische aanleg of door een later opgelopen storing komt, dat maakt niet uit. Feit is dat zij niet kunnen functioneren zonder antidepressiva.

Ook al zijn er enorm veel nadelen als deze mensen langere tijd antidepressiva gebruiken, de nadelen van het _niet_ gebruiken van antidepressiva zijn nóg groter. Dus hoe jammer je het ook mag vinden, jarenlang gebruik van AD's is voor hen toch echt de beste oplossing.

Kortom, het is niet mogelijk algemeen geldende uitspraken te doen. Iedereen is verschillend. Je zult echt van geval tot geval moeten bekijken welke oplossing het beste is.

----------

